# Fresh Cheddar Cheese Curds, yay!



## vitauta (Dec 21, 2012)

i looked but couldn't find, an old thread in which some of us talked about cheese curds.  all i remember about it for sure is that a number of people came out to say how good tasting these cheese curds are, and that people in canada, and those from the midwest region of the u.s., were probably the most likely to have grown up eating them. 

i think it was cws who said i should definitely try them, and that cheese curds were probably available online, like most everything else these days. but i sorta let the subject drop for awhile, instead....

my food order was delivered to my home the other day. yup, along with a carton of 10 quail eggs, which i talk about in another thread, there arrived a one pint container of "fresh cheddar cheese curds"--very interesting.  these cheese curds look like nothing more than a cup of those packing peanuts you find in postal packages. i pop one into my mouth, and am immediately rewarded with a very familiar taste from long ago.  these cheese curds, with their firm, somewhat chewy texture, remind me of a homemade round cheese my mom used to make, boiling stretchy dry cottage cheese and milk together in a huge stockpot.  wow!  all these curds were lacking was a liberal sprinkling of caraway seeds--caraway seeds being a manditory ingredient for the gouda-like cheese i was about to recreate from my childhood memories.  i shook a spoonful of caraway into the cheese curd container, and, well actually.... waited for a day or so for the seeds and the sticky knots of cheese to meld into this indescribably wonderful cheese,....my reward for waiting was, well, curdish delight, curd heaven, or "janu siers," which is what we called it years ago, feasting on many latvian special dishes, in celebration of the summer solstice, outdoors, late at night, gathered before big blazing bonfires...this cheese is best when eaten with pirogies though, of which i have none at the moment....


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 21, 2012)

I eat curds as road food when driving...but fresh, squeaky curds are best in poutine.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm a Wisconsin boy and grew up eating cheese curds. My dad would always go down to the local creamery on Saturday mornings and buy them fresh from the vat while they were still warm. Makes me salivate thinking about it.

If you want a real treat, let them warm up to room temperature so that they squeak when you chew them. If you don't have the time or patience to do that, put some in a bowl and cover with very hot tap water. Let them sit for about two minutes, then drain and sprinkle with a pinch of salt.

Note that this will only work if the curds are real fresh. If they are any more than a week old, they won't squeak.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 21, 2012)

is drizzling the curds with olive oil also recommended?  i haven't tried this yet, but am told it's the way it should be 'done' by one who professes to be in the know....


----------



## pacanis (Dec 21, 2012)

You get cheese curds and quail eggs deilivered to you home?
What a country! 
You've got to make some poutine now!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 21, 2012)

> is drizzling the curds with olive oil also recommended?



I've never had them that way, but it sounds interesting enough to try. 

I'm kind of a cheese curd purist myself and enjoy them unadulterated. I worked in a cheese factory my first summer out of high school. By far, the worst part of that job was getting the stench of spoiled milk out of your clothes and hair. But the best part was being able to do a little "quality control" and pop a fresh curd or two in my mouth when the head cheese maker wasn't looking.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 22, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I eat curds as road food when driving...but fresh, squeaky curds are best in poutine.


I agree about the poutine. I'll have to give them a try as road food. Sounds perfect. I think I can get them at Costco.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 22, 2012)

I haven't had them in years, but I loved how they squeaked when bitten into!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 22, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> I haven't had them in years, but I loved how they squeaked when bitten into!



Squeak like mice...


----------



## vitauta (Dec 23, 2012)

i had to google poutine.  i used to gross out my friends, insisting on pouring gravy on my french fries.  mixing curd cheese in with the fries and gravy, sounds just like me--asking for trouble. with that said,  poutine will be added to my bucket list, but way at the end....


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 23, 2012)

Y'all have me planning poutine again with turkey gravy and leftover turkey. I gotta stop reading these posts about curds...my favorite is poutine with curds, turkey gravy, turkey chunks, and fresh jalapeno peppers.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 31, 2012)

These sound great...had never heard of them before!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 31, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> These sound great...had never heard of them before!


Fresh cheese curds or poutine?


----------

